# White Bass



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

It's time again for those UL terrors to spawn...what's your favorite "go-to" WB bait and set-up? 

Mine is a 5'8" UL, Double 1/16oz (18" apart), White headed, Spinner (Silver) Jigs, Black or Smoke/Silver Glitter Jap Swimbait!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

My UL with a small white or tiger rooster tail. I also like silver head and silver sparkle grubs, also the white on white jig.


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Berkely Gulp in the emerald shiner on an appropriately sized jig. Usually 1/16 on top jig and 1/8 on bottom. Done well in Lake Erie and in the rivers. Really though, anything that looks like a minnow.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

White,silver,or chrome n black rooster tails. White Road Runner jig head with white curly tail grub body.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> White,silver,or chrome n black rooster tails. White Road Runner jig head with white curly tail grub body.


You better have them ready....you may be getting a call soon!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Any chrome colored inline spinner - blue fox, panther martin, mepps, etc etc... I also like doing 1/32 oz jig with minnow.

This year I'm going to try them on the fly - guessing a minnow pattern will be my best bet. Anyone target them on a fly?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

CoolWater said:


> Any chrome colored inline spinner - blue fox, panther martin, mepps, etc etc... I also like doing 1/32 oz jig with minnow.
> 
> This year I'm going to try them on the fly - guessing a minnow pattern will be my best bet. Anyone target them on a fly?


They like that shiney stuff, don't they! 

Never heard of fly fishing for them....I guess when they're in the river it would be possible...The last 3 or 4 classes at CJ Brown have lake spawned...due to low water. It's going to be interesting to see if they lake or river spawn this year (with the high water)...I guess if they river spawn it will prove that it is engrained in their DNA.


----------

